# Anyone else disappointed with the R15 at Sebring practice??



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2007)

I know its still very early in the game, but I am kind of shocked at the results. This is a car that was completely redesigned to be a superior machine in a lot of aspects and to beat Peugeot, but both cars are way too close. I hate the fact that Peugeot is putting down faster times with a car that is over 2 years old now. Your thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else disappointed with the R15 at Sebring practice?? ([email protected])*

Something to consider. Audi already knows their capabilities. As far as I know, they don't have any flying lap times here and they may be curious about that, but they've already tested the hell out of the car so there's no motivation to really truly go nuts in practice. Plus, Ullrich has never been one to show his cards fully in qualifying... much less practice. 
Is the Audi or Peugeot faster? My hope is the Audi, but I don't think we'll see them go for the real lap times until the race starts. Audi doesn't mind starting from back on the grid. They never have.
Qualifying is this afternoon at 3:15 EST. We'll see what comes of it.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Anyone else disappointed with the R15 at Sebring practice?? ([email protected])*

gimme some pics G!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else disappointed with the R15 at Sebring practice?? (16v)*

Sorry man. I have just sooo many. I sorted them yesterday in the car (too bright to edit) and will finish that today. I unfortunately have a root canal this morning, so it will have to wait until a little later.


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

from watching the race, the sense I got was that audi was using the race for additional learning purposes and therefore playing very conservatively
they were single stinting their tires while the peugots were double stinting theirs.
also, audi won that silly green competition for the race too. audi was definitely not in it just to win but to gather data, since their two cars had significantly different fuel mixtures during the race. also, I'm sure marketing was involved also. this is, after all the American series, and I'm sure Audi wanted to make sure they won the green challenge.
I bet there's still a lot of room for the R15s to perform more aggressively.
"The race-winning Audi was the top scoring prototype in the MICHELIN® Green X® Challenge while also setting records for distance covered, average speed and laps completed - a picture of performance and efficiency. The sister Audi placed second in the prototype standings with the Peugeot 908 HDi of Pedro Lamy, Nic Minassian and Christian Klien."


----------

